

ButterflyLabs Placed Under Temporary Receivership - scottcanoni
http://butterflylabs.com/?v=temporaryreceivership

======
scottcanoni
Image posted on butterflylabs.com:
[http://i.imgur.com/QVEc9a3.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QVEc9a3.jpg)

